# Eye problems



## jasondavis5878 (Sep 27, 2013)

Need some help with a silkie rooster this afternoon I noticed that a swollen spot in the front corner of his eye a knot yellow looking would appreciate all advice


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A pic would be very helpful. Any chance of getting one?


----------

